# 2006 iPod Aux. Connecting



## Trav1582 (Jan 20, 2008)

I just recently got a 2006 Nissan Altima S, and I was wondering if there is any way (other than an FM Transmitter) to get my iPod hooked up to my stock radio. I just have the regular stereo (not bose), and I don't see any satellite hook up either.

I was looking into this intergration solutions thing I found on eBay that is specifically for Altimas, but I'm not 100% sure that it will work. 

Here is the link to the integration solutions site: 

eBay Motors: 2005-2006 NISSAN ALTIMA DUAL AUX INPUT MP3/iPOD/ZEN (item 150205300294 end time Jan-22-08 22:05:44 PST)

Any suggestions?


----------

